
Do Your Managers Want Agility? - abyx
https://avivbenyosef.com/do-your-managers-really-want-agility/
======
jdauriemma
Many developers don't truly want agility, either. Agility doesn't mean
standups, sprints, and retrospectives; it's a commitment to a truly
collaborative and customer-centric SDLC. It's a wonderful idea but it's not
for everyone.

